# "The Greatest DH Bike Ever Made"



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Those are not my words.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

It looks like a retard built that.


----------



## t-saw (Sep 2, 2008)

What's with the headtube angle? how do you design that and go " yeah looks good, should work great" ?????


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

They should stick to tennis rackets and skis.....


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

That would only be a valid design if the main problems on DH bikes today were:

-Impossible to design a rear suspension that works with just one unit (if this were true, MX bikes would need like 4 of them!!! :eekster: )

-A DH bike with a good pair of Codes or similar had a lot of trouble with brake power and fade.

-All DH bikes (and all other mountainbikes) had been wrongly designed to incorporate offset in the forks, and actually they all need 0 offset to ride properly.

-DH bikes are all way too light and need extra weight to ride better.

:madman:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Those are not my words.


Who's words are they, then?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

how are u supposed to turn that thing without touching ur foot?

The head angle looks way freaking steep.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

double is better.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

WTF? What ever happened to the term "less is more". I can't think of a single reason you would need two rear shocks and dual front brakes.

Wait I have it figured out........this bike is built for the 400 lb. + rider. 

Stil doesn't explain the XC headangle


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's no wonder they need two shocks with that ridiculous leverage ratio.


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

Well the only thing that I can see as being positive is the airshocks. Airshocks are known to be finicky with heaveir riders or people wanting to use higher pressure rates. Running two would alleviate that.  But thats about it for Pro's, thoght I do like the angular aircraft look.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Doesn't it look that if that swingarm moves more than a few inches the tire will hit the Bottom out caps on the dhx air's?

If I bought one I would install 2 tubes in each tire.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Jack Black singing voice: "This is not the greatest downhill bike in the world... This is a tribute..." :band: 

What a waste of G-Boxx technology. Plus; 2 DHX airs to tune? F-that! :crazy:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Personally, I'm just waiting 'til this technology gets handed down to their trailbikes!

Looks sick!!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

At least they painted it black. Now it can hide in the corner where it belongs. I guess the answer to all the DH problems is just to double up everything


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> At least they painted it black. Now it can hide in the corner where it belongs. I guess the answer to all the DH problems is just to double up everything


:thumbsup:

I tried the double up thing for my DH race last weekend. I doubled up on beer before the race.....it didn't help. Who knew?


----------



## Ibex-dad (May 30, 2008)

If Ibex sold them I know a few guys that would swear by that bike.:band:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

On a positive note, if you were to steal one of these bikes you could make a killing by parting it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

eabos said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I tried the double up thing for my DH race last weekend. I doubled up on beer before the race.....it didn't help. Who knew?


Funny, I only went single on the beer and double on the cookies and did ok. It was my bike that failed me. If I would have had 2 chains, I would have been ok


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's look at the bright side of this project:

-It's unique, and will possibly prompt new and better (read as "actually good") ideas to the industry
-The word "Head" looks stamped into the downtube. That's kinda' cool.
-G-boxx drivetrain
-Someone put in the wrench/R&D time to manufacture proprietary brakes the mount on the right side of that fork.
-That fork looks EXTREMELY stiff (albeit heavy)
-That swingarm looks EXTREMELY stiff (albeit heavy)
-Easy rear shock adjustment (ie. reaching adjustment knobs/valves)

On a side not, all of these camera angles are horrible for telling whether or not the headtube angle is good or bad. How can any of you know what the angle actually is?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I like head.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

the brake mounts look like hose clamps to me hahaha


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

That font fork only has like 5 inches of travel... any more and it will whack the disk!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow...wholly bang the stantions


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

eabos said:


> WTF? What ever happened to the term "less is more". I can't think of a single reason you would need two rear shocks and dual front brakes.
> 
> Wait I have it figured out........this bike is built for the 400 lb. + rider.
> 
> Stil doesn't explain the XC headangle


Sure it does. Once that 400lbs. guy sits on the bike it's going to wallow about 3/4 of the way through it's travel and slacken out the head angle.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

ROFL, you got a 60+ pound bike, with Monkey Lights. hahahahaha.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We all know the "The Greatest DH Bike Ever Made" was Vsuro's Ultimate Downhill Bike.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

They should have used CCDB's instead of DHX's. Then atleast you could have a quadruple barrel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

UBER retardation.... just look at this piece of Gatorbrake crap


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's unfortunate that Gatorbrake makes such a horrible product.

Their 8-piston design would be something to see if it actually worked.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

There is no such thing as bad Head.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd rock that bike in an instant.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The only other trinket I could think of adding to make that thing worse would be a gravity dropper.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> UBER retardation.... just look at this piece of Gatorbrake crap


At least it's got a super low bar height...

I see on the frame it's got the signature of the designer (2x actually). Can you find out who it is so we can make fun of him? :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dude, the front end on the bike with the gatorbrakes has a super low standover and bar height.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks just fine to me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That's bullsh*t, everyone knows that THIS is the greatest DH bike ever made (in paintshop).


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Can't ya just take the fuel outta a motorbike and use it as a bicycle instead. I bet it's lighter.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My ultimate bike was a lot better than that Jayem.. lemme look for it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This was the legendary Vsuro's Ultimate Downhill Bike










This was my design (note the year)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Fixed.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

they should just give everyone at the rampage one of those things and see who can jump of the biggest cliff!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

The Bomber graphic really makes it "pop" :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> UBER retardation.... just look at this piece of Gatorbrake crap


Ahh, the bike made by good 'ole Astro. We counted (and took pictures) of at least half a dozen, if not more, "bike designers" that had this frame on display. Then we headed over to the Taiwan side, and saw this frame in the Astro booth, ready for orders. It was pretty pathetic. In fact, I saw the whole Ibex line there.


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

I have allways thought about the double front brakes wonder what it feels like? the rest of the bike is just plain stupid!


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Bomber "girl" looks like a dude. haha


----------



## Krisse_rf (Jul 17, 2008)

Head seems to be the choice for a chain slap lover. Hey, why not a double chain?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Ahh, the bike made by good 'ole Astro. We counted (and took pictures) of at least half a dozen, if not more, "bike designers" that had this frame on display. Then we headed over to the Taiwan side, and saw this frame in the Astro booth, ready for orders. It was pretty pathetic. In fact, I saw the whole Ibex line there.


Wait, so you mean its not true that Jack designs the bikes and then tells the taiwanese what to make?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I am going to post their whole booth soon.


----------



## sharpbrick (Jul 13, 2008)

omg


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jayem said:


> That's bullsh*t, everyone knows that THIS is the greatest DH bike ever made (in paintshop).


No doubt about it...

...if they made that saddle, I would rock one SO HARD.

I want a BALD EAGLE BETWEEN MY LEGS!!!!


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

I would ride either of those bikes in a heart beat. Overbuilt yes, new and weird, yes, would I ride one, yes.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'd like to see more of an exact side-on shot to see how much that camera perspective is screwing with the headtube angle.


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken where are the booth pics


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

clvlc4door said:


> I have allways thought about the double front brakes wonder what it feels like? the rest of the bike is just plain stupid!


Gotta to have the extra front brake to stop the extra weight of the second rear shock.

-E

ut:


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

here a side shot, they are made by richi engineering . at 14.000 euros seems like a good deal ...... at least you are getting double for your money.










thier other bikes look ok. headbikes.com


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*$20k US for that bike?*

And no stanchion protectors? WTF

Oh, yeah, the tubeset is made of platinium, almost forgot.....


----------



## surfthedrum13 (Jun 17, 2008)

haha who ever did the engineering behind this bike obviously was not an engineer... or a smart person for that matter... unless its a 400lbm man falling from idk... a million feet high?!?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that would be sweet to have a bike that could take TERMINAL VELOCITY TO FLAT!!!!!!! OMFG SICKTOR!!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I bet I could buy a milliyard bike that was designed by an actual mechanical engineer for less then that. And they're not even for sale. 

that looks like the guys at cannondale got drunk one night and came up with that

extra drunk, rather


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, at least you get a spare set of cables for your money.

I like the potted plant on the Gatorbike display. Nice touch.


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

Best? No. Most ridiculous? By far!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I like that Gatorbike in that chunky looks like a motocross bike kind of way, but not even motocross bikes need twin front brakes


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

rollertoaster said:


> It looks like a retard built that.


I doodled a frame where two air shocks were mounted like that a few days ago in class.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Head has apparently been making this "Prototype", or something similar, for a long time.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

That proto looks a lot more reasonable than the twin shock monstrosity. Still, dual front rotors, apparently they have a boner for this setup.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I (unfourtunetly) ride el caminos and I would like to have two of them up front as well.


----------



## mark03 (Jan 17, 2008)

....why not put 2 seats while there at it!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

those wheels look crazzzzy


----------



## jdcannondale (Apr 5, 2008)

prototype definatly looks better than the real one, but i still think they both look kinda retarded


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

The first rock your rear wheel picks up is gonna **** two expensive shocks.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Those shock pivots look like the bolts that came with my Erector Set.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

megafail


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets hope these bikes were designed mostly to get publicity like car makers do with concept cars. They certainly got us all talking about HEAD, when before this thread I didn't know they made anything bike related, unfortunatly for them, all this did for me was solidify that Head has a lot to learn about practicality, and proper design, before I would ever buy a bike frome them.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I find all the hating about this bike to be a little silly. Yeah, it's probably a publicity prototype that will never be ridden but the twin air shock design mounted directly to the rear swingarm isn't that terrible of an idea. I'm guessing it's to overcome high leverage ratios, seems like two relatively lightly damped shocks would perform better in this application than one heavily damped system. What is with all the hate? You guys see something different and you all scoff!

Having said that I find two rear shocks to be rather redundant. It adds weight, complexity, and cost to the frame and is overall not the best solution to the leverage problem. Lipstick on a pig analogy anyone?


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*didn't marzocchi toy with dual rotors?*

back in the mid to late 90's. Found it was just way too much braking for bikes. I believe some of the Z1 and z2 alloys had disc tabs (old hope standards) on both legs.

REEK


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Wouldn't 2 breaks put some wicked bad stress on the fork?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Now that really depends on WHAT variety of COOKIES you were munging out on...AND what brand of beer...? He he he.



sixsixtysix said:


> Funny, I only went single on the beer and double on the cookies and did ok. It was my bike that failed me. If I would have had 2 chains, I would have been ok


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> Wouldn't 2 breaks put some wicked bad stress on the fork?


I don't know if that would be an issue, because force applied from 1 front brake just twists it on 1 side, right? Wouldn't 2 equalize the forces?


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

I checked from the sidepicture, it has a 69 degree head-angle. Pretty steep for DH!!


----------



## KingCrimson (Jun 26, 2008)

rabidweasel999 said:


> I don't know if that would be an issue, because force applied from 1 front brake just twists it on 1 side, right? Wouldn't 2 equalize the forces?


 There wouldn't be any torque on that axis, but depending on the style of dropouts on the fork, it might just spin the hub right out. Doubt it though, since there are lips and such on forks.

Think of.. that tool who made the whole website about why disc brakes are terrible with QR and you will die.


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

I want whatever drugs they were on when desgining that bike...looks like a fun crazy time to me!


----------



## phathucker (Sep 11, 2008)

lol....wow. why not put a moter on it?


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

It seems that it would be WAY overdamped and overbraked to be that functional. 

But who knows about the internals of those DHX's. Does anyone know the weight?


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wtf??*

Can I get one at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Wtf this thread again?


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

Lots of Epic Fail bike designs here.


----------



## NixaT (May 30, 2009)

I saw that bike for sale(not the exact one) on the internet going for $11.368, that's a lot for a ugly bike like that, in my opinion...


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2009)

I think this is pretty smart . . .





 :lol:


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2004)

I was expecting a picture of an Ibis.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Since they're obviously not worried about weight and extra unnecessary components, why not just add an anti-lock braking system to it?


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Update*



rmb_mike said:


> Since they're obviously not worried about weight and extra unnecessary components, why not just add an anti-lock braking system to it?


Now you can order yours with 2-12" Alpine Type R sub woofers and a Pioneer stereo with HD drop down monitor. Alarms aren't heavy enough to justify sales yet.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Boycey said:


> I think this is pretty smart . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that must be davidcopperfield's bike here's my picks for best ever


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> UBER retardation.... just look at this piece of Gatorbrake crap


Original SOurce:


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> that must be davidcopperfield's bike here's my picks for best ever hers my picks for best ever


damnit, i think i recognize that trail...... somewhere in FL.


----------



## Zaleen (Oct 26, 2008)

I think HEAD should stick to making tennis rackets!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

You know, we're all bashing on the HEAD bike, but *has anyone actually ridden it?*


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

I think there are a few popular frames using this configuration. What is bad about it?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You know, we're all bashing on the HEAD bike, but *has anyone actually ridden it?*


fair enough - but there are a number of issues with it that you can judge without actually riding it.
Like for example that you would need 2 people to pick it up if it ever fell over.


----------

